# Armadillo UTV?



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone on here got one or checked them out? Ive been looking at them. They are a lot cheaper than a rhino and ranger. Just looking for some feedback.


----------



## coltday (Jan 24, 2011)

Motor is made by CFMOTO, don't know much about them.. Therefore, I'd be leary myself. But who knows? Priced around $6,500 new, I'd check on the warranty and stuff. You could find a nice used UTV for $6,500 in my opinion!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2011)

Extended warrenty is pretty high. I was just thinking all of them were new comers at one time. Plus they come with a winch and radio already in em. Ive looked for used ones. Id really like to have the ranger 400  but they must be so new. I cant find a used one. Where is the cheapest place to buy a new polaris?


----------



## coltday (Jan 25, 2011)

A place in Tifton, Ga. I believe it's Tifton Motorsports... Seems to be the cheapest in South Georgia and have great service department and overall good people. About the Armadillo, I've done some research and read some reviews on CFMOTO.. Seem's to be pretty legit to be honest. Read some tests done on some of CFMOTO's products. Seems the motor was heavily inspired by Suzuki's design on their 500 models. One guy said he had both a Armadillo and a Rhino and loves his Armadillo. Also saw where Polaris and Suzuki have been talking with CFMOTO on some collabaration?? That price does look alot better than 9 grand for competitors, even get the "4 door" for really cheap as well!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah the 4 door aint but 7500.


----------



## chadf (Jan 25, 2011)

Isn' t this what your yota is for ?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd rather get a mini truck from Japan and those can be had for $3-5k


----------



## Fuller (Jan 25, 2011)

A guy in my hunting club has the 4 door. Not much leg room and he flipped it and about killed himself this year. Other than that, I don't know much about them. I would go with a used polaris or yamaha or even a kawasaki.


----------



## coltday (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the mini trucks, they just don't have much ground clearance and don't do too well in rough terrain. I've driven them on and off-road and would still buy one for the right price! We've had "decent" luck with Rhino's. I love Yamaha all around. Grizzly is a great wheeler and we like their outboard motors. But for some reason we've had problems with the Rhinos. But then again, some people don't?? Don't get me wrong we USE them. Polaris, I used to HATE them. Always stayed torn up, and was expensive to fix. My buddy bought a Razor, we tricked it out and it was a beast! Don't know much about the Kawasaki T-Rex or the Honda Big Red. Like I said, we used (and probably abused) what we had because thats what we bought them for was play not work. But if you take care of almost anything it will hold up, regular service and such.


----------



## Ole Crip (Feb 10, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Anyone on here got one or checked them out? Ive been looking at them. They are a lot cheaper than a rhino and ranger. Just looking for some feedback.


www.riders wholesale.com check out there warranty on the 800 wolverine and there 700 rhino look alike


----------

